# Sigur's terrain plog



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hullo, I've got a bunch of terrain projects lined up as well as some past stuff I would like to show you. Instead of opening a whole slew of threads (and possibly clogging up HO's pipes), I thought I'd rather start a general terrain plog.  

So here's an overview of some terrain I've done in the recent past:

6mm desert (or Ork!) village buildings. I made, cast and sell those, so let me know if you need any. 











Here's a plastic terrain kit by Italeri in 1/72th (20mm) scale. Currently Warlord Games also sell these as "for 28mm scale".



















If you're interested in more infos on this kit, here's my review:
http://www.battlebrushstudios.com/2015/04/review-warlord-gamesitaleri-wrecked.html


After having been empty for almost a year, I finally got to add some pigs to my medieval/Fantasy pigsty:


















Here's an in-depth article (and review) of how I did my medieval village:
http://www.battlebrushstudios.com/2015/06/tutorial-my-kind-of-town-make-of-dark.html


Here we got some piles of chopped up wood. 










The great thing about these is that they are relatively easy to make and they fit for almost ANY setting. Where ever people stomp the ground they chop down trees to roast some delicious pork. Or beef. Or sausages. Or Grox. Either way: wood is good.

The same weekend I made this funky little signpost. Much more specific, but it was oh so quick to make.










Of course it won't have much of an in-game 'effect', but things like the wood piles, the horsecart and this add life to a gaming table. I noticed I have way too few of those kinds of little things.

Horse Cart!


















This is a tiny little kit by 4Ground and thus made from MDF, Requires some clever painting and detailling so it looks good. The big piece of stowage underneath the brown tarpaulin is a chunk of resin sold by Great Escape Games especially for this kit. The rest of the stuff on the cart I added myself. Not sure if I'll base this fella

I also noticed that I had too few and too small forests, so I quickly slapped together these:









Bunch of model railway trees single based on washers, some magnets worked into the bases, done. 










This biogas tank model I'd had lying around for a while and only painted it last fall. It's a toy I got off ebay rather cheap (and it got cheaper since then!). Good, big, solid piece of modern or sci-fi terrain.











After that I craved even more "super useful" terrain. I got meself a LOT of coffee stirrer sticks and built fences.










These here are magnetized, so if I want to use them on other terrain I can use different bases. Which I still have to make, but oh well.

I had a lot of rounded end bits lying around after that, so I made these additional fences here (note the openable little gate):










This patch of field is something I also made quickly one night. Almost botched it due to not realizing that it might be a bad idea to use plasticard and hot glue gun. But it worked out in the end.

More fences!


















Mostly for rural areas and the American Civil War.

The roads are made from acrylic mass, so they are very thin and flexible. I really need to make more of those. Those little bits of hedges were made in an orgy of (hot) glue, pebbles and flock.

One of the Renedra building I made is my beloved Ramshackle Barn. Fits for so many settings and looks surprisingly nice.










Here's my review:
http://www.battlebrushstudios.com/2013/12/review-ramshackle-barn.html


Another thing I reviewed is Tactical Terrains' control station:









http://www.battlebrushstudios.com/2...-peasant-farmers-cottage-review/#.VZpgk0ZsCEQ

Shortly after doing the bamboo and the house I got to play some Ronin with friends on a beautiful table:









This one was a group effort between us three (well, the main bit was contributed by the guy who was so good to have us over, but everybody threw something on the table.  )

Here's a battle report of the game if you're interested: http://skirmishwargaming.com/ronin-first-game-battle-report/#.VZpg50ZsCEQ


Okay, that's all I can think of at the moment and I think I covered most of the more important stuff. Now for the current project: Last Friday I received a nice, big parcel full of toys. I really hoped it would arrive in time for the weekend and it did indeed. Always a nice thing.

It's a bunch of Western European /Fantasy buildings made of glorious hard foam!










...a little bit of initial work later:









You can also see a few 28mm minis in the picture for scale (because I'm lazy and I haven't put them away. Got punished for it anyway as I dropped one of the MG42 dudes and the delicate front bit on the gun snapped off). Also in the same package: Filter for NATO tanks (wanted to get some filters for quite a while), some foam sheets and a Feldherr cardboard case for foam trays, 140 20mm square metal sheets and metal sheets. I actually never did anything with magnetic bases so far (except for putting the odd magnet underneath a tall GW-style base when clients asked for it), but now that I'm kind of reinvigorating my Dark Elves for an epic battle of epic proportions suddenly the concept of regimental bases are back in my life and I really don't want to put up with this any more. So magnets it is. 

Given how I just ordered a 6mm Napoleonic French army I also have some plans for 20mm bases for those too. But that project (I don't expect to receive the models before early August. They're cast to order) warrants a plog of its own then.

Anyway, my main focus of course are those buildings now. I'll also write up a review of those, because they are an interesting alternative to MDF, plastic and resin. Hope you like the things in here so far and I hope to post an update soon!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

damn nice stuff there Sigur o-o good work on that!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Haskanael: Thanks very much, Sir! 


Here's another update on those houses. The barn and the wooden townhouse are the ones I did the most work on yesterday:


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

As always, stellar work! Could you please send me all of your buildings for my Mordheim table? It would be nice to have some works of art among the ruins.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Sigur said:


> @Haskanael: Thanks very much, Sir!
> 
> 
> Here's another update on those houses. The barn and the wooden townhouse are the ones I did the most work on yesterday:


Ma'm actualy, but I wont grieve if you wont  (could not resist the know no fear reference)
but yes, your terrain is both impressive and inspirational. makes me regret tossing the terrain away I made for the Lotr battle game.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

That's a professional work! Congrats and thanks for sharing!
Maybe a tutorial for the woods ? :biggrin:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks very much, Neferhet.  I don't really keep track of how exactly I paint weathered wooden buildings. I use a mix of emulsion paints from the hardware store. Black, brown of some sort, white, yellow. Basecoat, drybrush, drybrush, drybrush, wash with acrylic washes and/or oils (all kinds of colours really, especially when using oils. Red, purple, green, blue [a little], what ever works. Weathered wood has the weirdest colours).  As long as there's enough texture, drybrushing will really work wonders. In between I ink or blackline deeper parts where required.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

You're welcome, neferhet.

Okay, now I got this one on the table. It's an Inn:










I'd love to add something to make it look more like an inn. Any ideas?



Here's the wooden house now, pretty much finished for now. This is my own little project, so I can't allow it to eat into my commission work time:



















...and the barn:



















I'm not 100% happy with this one, but the main thing is that it's done and it will look sufficiently nice on the table I suppose.

What do you think of the buildings so far, sirs (and madams  )?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Sigur said:


> You're welcome, neferhet.
> 
> Okay, now I got this one on the table. It's an Inn:
> 
> ...


maybe add a little sign hanging from a post above the front door, or both doors?
kind of like the inns and shops in skyrim have it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

H beat me to it  Definitely a little sign like that. Maybe call it _The Prancing Pony_ or something.....? :wink:


----------

